# Hyatt - Marriott - Westin



## tamu91 (Jul 25, 2006)

My question to you timeshare experts is this, if you can buy any one of the above mentioned programs, which one will it be and why?

We own DVC and love going to Orlando but we're looking to purchase another quality timeshare with more properties to offer.
I guess Marriott  has the most properties to offer but only looking to purchase a single week not in platinum season might create exchange issues.

Thoughts anyone??????


----------



## djp (Jul 26, 2006)

Need a little more info...
How much are you looking to spend? -you mention not buying a platinum week. 
How often are you wanting to exchange/go to home resort?
Do you have to travel in peak times, -school out?
Where are you wanting to go?
With that info you should get some good feedback.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 26, 2006)

The hotel systems each have some really good points:

Marriott- Lots of locations, only downside of resale is no hotel reward points, Must trade with II for any week/location other than home week.

Starwood-Westin. If you buy a mandatory resale, you can use points to go to any of the many starwood locations. They don't have alot of locations but several really good ones.

Hyatt- There is little discussion of these company here on TUG. Although when there is it is mostly positive. 

Hilton. Nice resorts but only in limited locations. Point based, with deeded home resorts. No reason at all not to buy resale.

Hope that helps


----------



## Fitzriley (Jul 26, 2006)

Hyatt has a yahoo groupthat has much more information available. 


http://groups.yahoo.com/group/HyattVacationClub/

I love Hyatt, but only use my week and do not trade. 

Joan


----------



## OCsun (Jul 27, 2006)

I own both Marriott and Starwood (Westin).  My personal choice would be Starwood.   I feel like overall Starwood appreciates me, as an owner, more  than Marriott does.  JMHO

Starwood steps up to the plate immediately when presented with concerns regarding unacceptable service.  Marriott reacts very slowly or not at all to concerned owners . . . .maybe because they are too big?   This has been my personal experience. 

If you purchase a non-platinum Marriott property for trading purposes, make sure it is a popular gold season property such as Aruba.    Pam


----------



## Carmel (Jul 30, 2006)

I think the best value is with Hyatt. A 2-bedroom Westin Maui Ocean Front will cost over $60k. My Marriott weeks in Lake Tahoe don't give me much trading power for their price point and the Marriott properties I have traded into always seem to be crowded - no room at the pool, health club etc.
A Hyatt 2-bedroom can be purchased for about $23,000 and would give an owner 1 week at the Westin Maui in a 2 bedroom, 1 week at a Marriott studio
and 2 weeks in a studio at the Hyatt Club in Aspen during their low season. Hyatt guarantees use by a fixed-week, fixed-unit system with the ability to convert the week to either club or hotel points. With no kids, we split our use between the Highlands Inn and Tahoe, generally 2-3 nights at a time. We also like the fact that we never have to deal directly with Interval International we are not limited to room size or season. My sister purchased a Hyatt every other year program for under $10k that gives her and her husband up to 3 weeks of vacations in some very nice 5-star resorts. I think the thing that sold us on Hyatt was that we love the Hyatt in Kaui and like the small, intimate feel of their resorts.


----------



## Floridaski (Jul 31, 2006)

Or you could purchase a 2 bedroom HYATT unit in Key West at the Beach House for much less then $23,000.  You could purchase 1400 points for around 8800 to 9000 and go all the way to 1800 points for under $18,000.00.  We love Hyatt and it is not our first timeshare purchase.  We own RCI weeks and we had looked at Marriott, Hilton and Starwood.  We kept coming back to Hyatt, so take the tours and then make your choice.


----------



## Kal (Jul 31, 2006)

When you do a comparison, consider the fact that with Hyatt you have a guarantee to occupy the unit/week you own every year.  You have 6-months to make that decision where no one else has access to that unit.  Otherwise, it's very easy to get reservations within the system to stay at other Hyatt Vacation Club properties.

At Marriott there are no guarantees and you face a very difficult process (some Marriott owners call it "miserable") in getting a unit at a prime resort during high demand weeks.  Moreover that system gives a huge preference to multi-week owners.


----------



## ArtsieAng (Jul 31, 2006)

I own both Marriott and Starwood.....they both are systems that I can easily recommend. 

I like the many locations of Marriott, their quality and service. I like the quality and service of Starwood, but they do not have the locations at present. However, they do have plans for some new locations.

I like the Starwood point system better than Marriott, however, you need to buy direct to benefit...with the exception of their two mandatory resorts.

Also, Marriott seems to be dabbling in the "point system"...time will tell what comes from this.

I think you should probably buy the resort you would prefer to use most frequently.....that is what I would do.


----------



## tsl (Jul 31, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> When you do a comparison, consider the fact that with Hyatt you have a guarantee to occupy the unit/week you own every year.  You have 6-months to make that decision where no one else has access to that unit.  Otherwise, it's very easy to get reservations within the system to stay at other Hyatt Vacation Club properties.
> 
> At Marriott there are no guarantees and you face a very difficult process (some Marriott owners call it "miserable") in getting a unit at a prime resort during high demand weeks.  Moreover that system gives a huge preference to multi-week owners.




I think part of your answer is how do you travel?  Do you like to return to the same place several years in a row or do you like to try new places?  Our family likes to try new places (with the exception of Harborside) so Marriott is best for us.

I have never had a problem w/ Marriott reservations but I typically call about a year out.  I have always received the Marriott exchanges I wanted trading w/ II and using the Marriott priority for other Marriott properties.  Marriott clearly has the most locations and they have all been quality.  I chose a high demand week to maximize trading power.  I typically have my request in at months out and it usually confirms quickly.  I have also direct traded my Marriott weeks.

It was a challenge to try to float during the summer at Harborside even as an owner, but that is why we have a fixed a week.  I like the thought of StarOptions for internal trading, however, the locations we would want are the "Big Three" (Harborside, St. John and Maui) which are harder to book w/ StarOptions so we direct trade.  I hate the way Starwood makes you use the house II account to trade and that the weeks assigned are those that are less desirable and may not even be the resort you own.  If you want to use II for trades, this is where I think Starwood has stubbed its toe.  We will never trade our Harborside week w/ II.  However, if you are a Starwood owner, this is a good thing b/c it means the better weeks are available for Starwood owners using StarOptions.

I don't own Hyatt but did attend a presentation.  It sounds like a great system, esp. if you travel off season b/c you can really make the most of the points.  However, we travel at prime times due to the kids school schedule and we try to use our FF miles for airfare.  The part about the Hyatt system that I didn't like (and correct me if I am wrong) is that if you book at another resort, typically this is done at 6 months from the travel date b/c that is when the hold for the owners at that resort is lifted.  (At Starwood is at the 8 month mark for StarOptions).  This is not good for us b/c if we don't get the trade we want, then it is a little late to look for an II/Marriott trade.  If we start the II/Marriott trade request at a year out, it would probably confirm b/f the Hyatt window opened.  Also, it is much harder to book w/ FF miles the closer you are to departure and impossible if you are traveling on a holiday.  For these reasons, Hyatt just didn't fit for us.  After we aren't bound by the kids' schedules, Hyatt might be right for us.

All in all, depending on your travel habits, you can't lose with any of these three names b/c all the resorts are fantastic.


----------



## Floridaski (Jul 31, 2006)

We have kids also and one of our big issues was the ski trip in March spring break.  Hyatt has inventory at our favorite spots - Breck, Beaver Creek, Lake Tahoe and now Aspen.  They do have inventory for Hyatt owners at that 6 month mark.  I am comfortable with that, because I made the sales manager at a presentation show me that in fact that in Sept they had Feb inventory open for Hyatt owners.  So, I could book the air at 330 days for FF miles and then book the room at 6 months out.  

But, I choose the II route for 2007 and I got the most bang for my Hyatt points.  I traded 1300 Hyatt points for a 2 bedrooom, sleeps 8 at the Grand Timber Lodge in Breckenridge.  This unit rents for 450.00 per night and I got the confirmation in an amazing 8 days.  This to me proves that Hyatt does trade very well and I got a great ski trip for 1300 points.  I have enough points left over for a 4 day family vacation at Sunset Harbor in Key West.  I am very happy with the Hyatt system and I think their resorts are some of the nicest that we have ever stayed in.  Go to the tug reveiw board and pull the areas that Hyatt has resorts - they are always in the top!


----------



## Seth Nock (Jul 31, 2006)

What is your budget and what are your top 10 travel destinations?  Also, are you tied into school vacations.  This would better allow us to answer your question.


----------



## Henry M. (Jul 31, 2006)

Seth:

I know you sell timeshares. Do you have any insights into the program that best holds its value (resale prices as a percentage of original developer cost)? I assume this varies some by location and unit, but is it possible to make a generic statement about the three programs being discussed here? I was most curious about Hawaii proprties.


----------



## Seth Nock (Jul 31, 2006)

As far as Hawaii is concerned, Hilton Hawaiian Village and Marriott Hawaii properties has maintained value very well.  They both have had tremendous price increases, so as a percentage of orriginal sale prices, they have maintained the value the best.  As compared to current sale prices, Westin is at the greatest percentage. If you buy any of the properties resale, Hilton, Marriott and Hyatt both have been increasing (although this is NO GUARANTEE it will continue).  Westin Kierland and Altantis have been increasing.  The other Westins have not changed that much. Again, this is my observation and the trend may not continue.


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the insights!


----------



## Carmel (Aug 3, 2006)

If around 30% off all timeshare sales in the US are now from the resale side of the business, and so many tug members save big $$$ on resales, why is it that there are so few Hyatts and Disneys, and so many Marriotts, Hiltons and Westins out there? I've always believed that resales are a function of: 
1. The purchased program just doesn't work as promised (use and trades)
2.The sales tactics used by the developer manipulated people to purchase something that they actually couldn't use even if it did work as promised.

When I see Marriotts and Westins in Palm Desert for 30 cents on the dollar, and Hiltons in Vegas for big discounts, (all good brands) I have to again wonder why there are so few Hyatts and Disney weeks (points) out there, and the ones for sale are priced very close to developer prices without incentives.


----------



## Carmel (Aug 3, 2006)

If around 30% off all timeshare sales in the US are now from the resale side of the business, and so many tug members save big $$$ on resales, why is it that there are so few Hyatts and Disneys, and so many Marriotts, Hiltons and Westins out there? I've always believed that resales are a function of: 
1. The purchased program just doesn't work as promised (use and trades)
2.The sales tactics used by the developer manipulated people to purchase something that they actually couldn't use even if it did work as promised.

When I see Marriotts and Westins in Palm Desert for 30 cents on the dollar, and Hiltons in Vegas for big discounts, (all good brands) I have to again wonder why there are so few Hyatts and Disney weeks (points) out there, and the ones for sale are priced very close to developer prices without incentives.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 3, 2006)

Carmel said:
			
		

> When I see Marriotts and Westins in Palm Desert for 30 cents on the dollar, and Hiltons in Vegas for big discounts, (all good brands) I have to again wonder why there are so few Hyatts and Disney weeks (points) out there, and the ones for sale are priced very close to developer prices without incentives.



There is a simple reason why *some* Starwood (including Westin) resales go for 30 cents on the dollar.  Only 5 of the Starwood Resorts are allowed to participate in the SVN if you buy a resale:

Westin St. John
Harborside Atlantis
Westin Maui
Sheraton Vistana Villages
Westin Kierland

Because these 5 resorts are allowed to exchange for other Starwood Resorts, they tend to have a higher resale value - I can't speak for all of them, but Maui goes for around 75% of original price.

In addition to the ability to exchange within the SVN, St John, Harborside,  and Maui hold their value better because of their great locations.

Resales from the other Starwood Resorts are not allowed to exchange within the SVN system, and they do not hold their value nearly as well.  However, they are still beautiful resorts and if you want to visit that particular resort, there are some great deals out there.  I bought a Sheraton Desert Oasis Unit on ebay and we are very happy with it.


----------



## Kal (Aug 3, 2006)

Carmel said:
			
		

> ...why is it that there are so few Hyatts and Disneys, and so many Marriotts, Hiltons and Westins out there?...
> ...and the ones for sale are priced very close to developer prices without incentives.


 
The Hyatt program is very good and it's easy to "exchange" internally  within the Hyatt Vacation Club resort system.  Rarely do I ever see a Hyatt owner even thinking about selling their unit.  They tend to purchase additional units rather than sell their own.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 3, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> There is a simple reason why *some* Starwood (including Westin) resales go for 30 cents on the dollar.  Only 5 of the Starwood Resorts are allowed to participate in the SVN if you buy a resale:
> 
> Westin St. John
> Harborside Atlantis
> ...



From what I understand - some WSJ owners units have actually increased in value.


----------



## armlem2 (Aug 4, 2006)

Carmel said:
			
		

> If around 30% off all timeshare sales in the US are now from the resale side of the business, and so many tug members save big $$$ on resales, why is it that there are so few Hyatts and Disneys, and so many Marriotts, Hiltons and Westins out there? I've always believed that resales are a function of:
> 1. The purchased program just doesn't work as promised (use and trades)
> 2.The sales tactics used by the developer manipulated people to purchase something that they actually couldn't use even if it did work as promised.
> 
> When I see Marriotts and Westins in Palm Desert for 30 cents on the dollar, and Hiltons in Vegas for big discounts, (all good brands) I have to again wonder why there are so few Hyatts and Disney weeks (points) out there, and the ones for sale are priced very close to developer prices without incentives.




   I would have to think this would also be a function of the total number of units.  You might be surprised, maybe the % are alot closer than you think.  For example Hyatt has alot fewer resorts than Marriott and many Marriotts are alot larger than the Hyatts. 
   As for motives for selling, I have bought 4 timeshares and sold 2(1 Marriott), neither of which I sold for the reasons you mentioned.


----------



## tamu91 (Aug 6, 2006)

Seth Nock said:
			
		

> What is your budget and what are your top 10 travel destinations?  Also, are you tied into school vacations.  This would better allow us to answer your question.



Wow, I wasn't expecting this many responses so thank you all for your insight.  We plan on keeping one of our DVC contracts for a regular trips to Orlando and another high end units that we can travel and trade EOY.
I'd like to keep the cost around $15,000 so gold season contracts with the big 3 (Marriott, Westin Kierland, Hyatt 1,300~1,400) seems to fit the bill.
I have one daughter in school but since we can travel to Orlando anytime of the year, I think we can travel in gold  season instead of platinum if we purchase any one of these three.  That probably means very early summer (late May) or during a long holiday weekend in off peak seasons.

Thanks again for all your responses


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 6, 2006)

Carmel said:
			
		

> When I see Marriotts and Westins in Palm Desert for 30 cents on the dollar, and Hiltons in Vegas for big discounts, (all good brands) I have to again wonder why there are so few Hyatts and Disney weeks (points) out there, and the ones for sale are priced very close to developer prices without incentives.


I believe that these resorts overbuilt in these two areas and are still selling more units yet (Marriott in Palm Desert has three) besides so many other developers too as in Las Vegas (Hilton has three too).  It also depends the season what you see for resale cheaply because the summer in both places is very hot.  JMHO.


----------



## grgs (Aug 6, 2006)

tamu91 said:
			
		

> I'd like to keep the cost around $15,000 so gold season contracts with the big 3 (Marriott, Westin Kierland, Hyatt 1,300~1,400) seems to fit the bill.



As far as Westin Kierland is concerned, you might also want to consider a 1 bedroom premium (the larger 1 bedroom) in the platinum season.  It is worth 81,000 StarOptions--the same number as a 2 bedroom gold.  However, the m.f. will be significantly lower for the 1 bedroom.  I think the price for the two are comparable on the resale market.

Glorian


----------



## KOR5Star (Aug 19, 2006)

OCsun said:
			
		

> I own both Marriott and Starwood (Westin).  My personal choice would be Starwood.   I feel like overall Starwood appreciates me, as an owner, more  than Marriott does.  JMHO
> 
> Starwood steps up to the plate immediately when presented with concerns regarding unacceptable service.  Marriott reacts very slowly or not at all to concerned owners . . . .maybe because they are too big?   This has been my personal experience.


My sister owns Marriott.  I own Starwood.  Our experiences have mirrored your own.

Now my sister owns Starwood too. ;-)


----------



## tglib (Aug 26, 2006)

*Hyatt trade in II*



			
				Floridaski said:
			
		

> We have kids also and one of our big issues was the ski trip in March spring break.  Hyatt has inventory at our favorite spots - Breck, Beaver Creek, Lake Tahoe and now Aspen.  They do have inventory for Hyatt owners at that 6 month mark.  I am comfortable with that, because I made the sales manager at a presentation show me that in fact that in Sept they had Feb inventory open for Hyatt owners.  So, I could book the air at 330 days for FF miles and then book the room at 6 months out.
> 
> But, I choose the II route for 2007 and I got the most bang for my Hyatt points.  I traded 1300 Hyatt points for a 2 bedrooom, sleeps 8 at the Grand Timber Lodge in Breckenridge.  This unit rents for 450.00 per night and I got the confirmation in an amazing 8 days.  This to me proves that Hyatt does trade very well and I got a great ski trip for 1300 points.  I have enough points left over for a 4 day family vacation at Sunset Harbor in Key West.  I am very happy with the Hyatt system and I think their resorts are some of the nicest that we have ever stayed in.  Go to the tug reveiw board and pull the areas that Hyatt has resorts - they are always in the top!




I am a very excited new Hyatt Beach House owner!  After a couple of years of research here on tug, my husband and i purchase our very first unit earlier this month.  I believe that our 2000 pt unit will provide us with great value in very nice accomodations.  We plan to use the points for at least two weeks a year:  a 2 bed trade in II for the family vacation, and the remainder in a Hyatt studio  or 1 bed for a couple vacation(s).

But, my question has to do with an II trade for this year.  Since we just closed a few weeks ago, I am a little anxious about whether or not i got my request in for skiing in New Hamshire this year soon enough.  From what I have read here on tug, I anticipate that the trade power of my Hyatt 1300 points should be pretty strong.  But the Hyatt would offer a 2 bed in bronze season, and we want peak season.  How long should I wait before I try to rethink my plans?  

Any thoughts???


----------



## calgal (Aug 26, 2006)

You don't really know what unit Hyatt will give to II. II doesn't recognize bronze, that'a a Hyatt designation. Almost any 2BR week Hyatt gives to II will be red and a great trader. What I don't know is the supply side for NH ski weeks. Are you limiting yourself to just 1 week or 1 resort? Do lots of resorts have 2 BR units? Maybe other folks can give input into the NH ski availability.


----------



## Floridaski (Aug 26, 2006)

I am not sure if you know this, but Hyatt does NOT give the inventory to II until your request is filled.  At least that is what I was told... So, if there is inventory - you should be able to get it done.  I think it is best to start the search as soon as possible.  So, with RCI I do it at 2 years with our Cayman resort and with Hyatt and II - at one year out.  But, many folks do not deposit their weeks that early, so it really may not effect you at this point since you are still quite a few months out.  If you are at least 6 months out and can make your flight/travel within that window, you may be just fine.

One thing is that once you deposit the Hyatt points, they do have to stay in II.  But, based on my experience - you should be able to use those points within that 2 year window they gave you.  Worst case, you could use for a search for next ski season.  But, Hyatt did get our week 12, Easter week, spring break at Breck in the amazing speed of 8 days.  I have never in my life had such a great exchange.  

Call Hyatt and discuss with them what your options are... Good luck and let us know how your II experience goes.


----------



## Present (Aug 26, 2006)

I've been researching this,too, and I'm definitely going to go with Hyatt.  Now to just find the right week at the right price!


----------



## MLC (Aug 26, 2006)

Problem with Hyatt trades with II is that you can only put in a request no more than 1 year out.  All other traders Marriott, Four Season and etc you can request more than a year out.  That is how I get high on the list by requesting more than 12 months out.  The nice thing about Hyatt points with II is that if the points expire say Dec 22 2007, you can get a request that books you say July 4th 2008.  The only trick is that you have to be confirmed before Dec 22 2007.  Fellow tuggers have a great day.  Marty


----------



## tglib (Aug 27, 2006)

*Hyatt trade in II*



			
				calgal said:
			
		

> You don't really know what unit Hyatt will give to II. II doesn't recognize bronze, that'a a Hyatt designation. Almost any 2BR week Hyatt gives to II will be red and a great trader.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kal (Aug 27, 2006)

tglib said:
			
		

> calgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

